# Bar spacing for girls?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

It really depends on the size of your girls. Which cage are you thinking of?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

colliewobble said:


> I want something with a slide out tray so it's easier to manage in the shed than a base to take apart. Something like an explorer style but I dont really have space for one of those, so I was thinking of these:
> 
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> ...


All 3 of those are very similar in size to the explorer


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

The happy House tray is ok all you need to do is swap over the tray and the wire base but you wont be able to take the tray out if you dont have it on the stand. 

i had 9 girls in one, its a lovely cage honestly it can be a pain to hang things as the doors arent huge. 

i sold mine to buy a explorer lol


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> I think it might be too high on the stand. Unless I can get my brother to cut it down for me. It looks like it has little doors all the way up it on the front, has it? And won't they escape out if there is?
> 
> Really don't think I can fit in an Explorer, its a bit too wide, and I don't *think* the trays are slide out ones, and I definately don't have the space to remove them around the other cages.


Have you thought about a parrot cage as a cage for your rats. Most of them are really sturdy, some would have the correct bar spacing, you'd get a pull out tray. Ebay is full of them and also sites like preloved.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I wanted a pull out tray. But having the explorer I really don't need a tray because it is SO easy to clean out. If you have something with large doors then its much easier to clean without taking the whole base out.

I really don't have room for my explorer but it squeezes in besid the tv :lol:

Here's a page with cage sizes and most have bar spacings on them too
Suitable Cages


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..................


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah it can go just on the floor without the stand. I just go in and wipe the shelves down every day (the babies have no care about where they pee and poop) then I have the tray from my old critter in the bottom with hay in it, in the bottom of the cage and I clean this out every few days (or when it starts to smell a little bit).


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Without the stand it is 48" tall. 
The stand isn't attached the cage just kinda sits inside it but as I have kids and dogs I thought it best to have it off the floor a bit lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

I will say IF you decide to get an explorer you will need to budget for some decent trays. The ones that come with it are very shallow so you end up with all the substrate on the floor :incazzato:
Other than that Explorer all the way


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Happy house has little slide up bits which I just tied with garden
Wire but even when I took them
Off they didn't open then. You can't really do anything with those littlw doors except have a cheeky stroke lol


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Mmmmm without its around 140-150cm ish I don't have it anymore so can't measure it 


It is very heavy tho


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

its 140cm with out the stand.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

what about this cage?
its all metal and you would need to take out the barred flooring but the bars are narrow enough for females. it can hold up to 6 rats easily.
i used to have this cage and couldn't fault it. its got 2 big doors on the front and 2 small doors at the top on each side.

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll have to take a look on my lap top tomorrow as I'm out and using my iPhone atm.
But yes it's def big enough for 4 rats. I had 6 in it at one point and I filled it with lots of hammocks and fuzzbutt bunkers and the ferplast shelves, I had 3 in it. I'll post pics if I can find some tomorrow.
But it will def fit in your shed.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh and the metal tray just slides out for ease of clean.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Right I logged onto my photo bucket and found a pic of when I was selling it.
I'll try find a pic of it set up in a min.



















Ok found some of it set up



























And a close up of how the tray comes out and the depth of it.
You may though get megazorb coming out because the base isn't very deep at the time I used Eco bed squares and only one or two poked through.

Hope that has helped.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Unfortunately u can't get any custom made trays made for this cage as I don't think it would fit through the door. And it slides in and out through the gap made to measure the tray it comes with.
I know you can get sheets of plastic Perspex and then if u drill holes in the middle u can get some thin wire and tie it around the bars from the outside to keep substrate in. That's a possible idea.

There is another one of these cages on eBay brand new for £75 or best offer. If you type in eBay flight cage it will bring them up.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wobbles do you I have 2 accounts? this and colliewobbles? Just brousing the quotes and noticed a quoted post of colliewobbles but was it seems originally by wobbles..confusing.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> wobbles do you I have 2 accounts? this and colliewobbles? Just brousing the quotes and noticed a quoted post of colliewobbles but was it seems originally by wobbles..confusing.


I changed my name a while back so it was shorter. I don't post anymore, only on here clearing a few things up.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I changed my name a while back so it was shorter. I don't post anymore, only on here clearing a few things up.


Arrh I see makes sense now.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> I changed my name a while back so it was shorter. *I don't post anymore*, only on here clearing a few things up.


:lol: Am I seeing things or is this a post from you ^^^^^^^^ :lol:

This thread was a very weird read.

Lots of ..................................... Looks like PF Morse Code


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> :lol: Am I seeing things or is this a post from you ^^^^^^^^ :lol:
> 
> This thread was a very weird read.
> 
> Lots of ..................................... Looks like PF Morse Code


Trying to hide their tracks probably


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

SS, I won't fall out with you over this, but you don't know all of the story


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

It seems that this thread is now irrelevant so it is best to close it.


----------

